# Screen size in Virtualbox?



## Shane (May 17, 2009)

Guys,

How the hell do you change the screen size in Virtualbox?

I cant get my Virtual machines to run anything past 800x600 ....i looked i the settins in Linux which is been hosted and its not displaying anything over 800x600 either so it must be a Virtualbox setting 

Thanks


----------



## TFT (May 17, 2009)

Ain't gotta clue 

Does this help?
http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=6438


----------



## Shane (May 17, 2009)

Sorry i ment to type....Im running linux in Virtualbox.....Windows 7 is the host.


----------

